# Essen Open 2009



## Ron (Oct 24, 2009)

Erik Akkersdijk won the Essen Open 2009 with an average of 11.41 seconds. Rama Temmink finished second (12.65) and Mats Valk finished third (13.18).

Yes, we made it through another Spiel toy fair competition!
It is always a very chaotic day. Especially now with competition running on two stands (Jumbo and V-Cube) at the same time. Too many people, too much noise.
Big thank-you to all people who helped Ton and me.

I am amazed how people can solve a Rubik's Cube blindfolded under such conditions.

I broke my personal best average in the first round (including a 2 second penalty) while my head was still cooking of judging at 1 table and scrambling for 3 other tables for 3 hours in a row.
In the final I started with an almost traditional DNF. It was a funny solve. After 10 seconds I put down the cube, saw that last layer was not aligned correctly. Without picking up the cube, I moved the last layer with my right index, only to notice that I moved the upper 2 layers. After another alignment with my index I ended up with an E move. DNF.

Who, with at least 10 competitions, has the largest difference in 3x3 average results for 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th or 5th solve? My 1st solve is my worst on average, 5th solve is my best on average.
Assume average+2 for a DNF or just ignore them?

Have fun,

Ron


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 24, 2009)

Ron said:


> Who, with at least 10 competitions, has the largest difference in 3x3 average results for 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th or 5th solve? My 1st solve is my worst on average, 5th solve is my best on average.
> Assume average+2 for a DNF or just ignore them?


Is 8 competitions with 18 rounds in which I have competed also okay?


----------



## Rama (Oct 24, 2009)

Finally sub 12 with an average of 11.99


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 25, 2009)

Well done Ron, Ton and everyone else who helped. Certainly Maria also! I can only imagine how hectic it must have been again. Last year was so busy, with TV crew putting camera in my face while I was trying to memo!

Well done to ARNAUD!! Who was just awesome at this competition, nice results. Also congrats to anyone who did well despite the conditions...


----------



## BinomDreher (Oct 25, 2009)

First of all, thanks again to Ron and Ton for still organizing this event at the "Spiel Essen" even though you guys already know that it will a very stressful day especially for you two! And as the (german and dutch) speedcubing community is growing these days, I think you will need more space at the Jumbo stand in the future^^ And btw, Jumbo should really give you more space, because obviously the Speedcubing competition is really a peoples/"further-customer"-magnet on such a toy fair.

As I am not an experienced competion cuber, I must say that i was very distracted by the crowd walking by and making noise and stuff (for my normal 3x3x3 solves that is) - and I also have high respect for you guys who could successfully finish their blind solves!

I will upload some videos of the 3x3x3 finals these days, so Ron besure to watch your epic first solve again 

P.S.: You really need more space at the fair next time


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 25, 2009)

Did you know...
- Erik thought his +2 on his first solve in the 5x5 finals would make him miss the WR?
- He was happy afterwards with a 1:19 average, because it wasn't the fault of the +2 anymore?
- Mats started the 6x6 finals with a DNF, and didn't realize it until Arnaud told him from behind the scramblers desk?
- Mats yelled "YES!" because he had beaten my fastest 5x5 single yet (1:39) with a 1:34, and then yelled "****!" because he then saw I had 1:33?
- I got exactly 1 decent solve in my 6 7x7 solves?
- The rest was sup-5:30?
- Konstantinos didn't let me use my knockoff 6x6? (I understand)
- I tried to make up with him by telling I also had a V-6, a V-5 and 2 V-7s?
- In the end of the day he handed me another 6 V-cubes?
- I caught a V-cubes shirt (which Konstantinos threw up in the air) which was bright yellow?
- I don't like that color?
- I traded it for a dark blue one with Jakub?
- Jakub is awesome at scrambling Square-1?
- He gave me 7 parity solves in a row?
- It was the most hectic competition I have ever been to?
- It was still awesome?


----------



## Ton (Oct 25, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> - Konstantinos didn't let me use my knockoff 6x6? (I understand)



You may use any brand (WCA regulation) next time please consult WCA delegates. You may use clone cubes, even if the organizer/sponsor do not like it, WCA rules are very clear about this topic.


----------



## Ton (Oct 25, 2009)

BinomDreher said:


> Jumbo should really give you more space, because obviously the Speedcubing competition is really a peoples/"further-customer"-magnet on such a toy fair.



Jumbo Germany is very enthusiastic about speedcubing, so we have all the support from Jumbo in Germany for next year! They are aware of this PR effect. Compared to previous year(s) 
-it was the timers and display of Jumbo..
-They printed the template certificates
-I used the scoresheets from WC2009 which they provided 
-I used the inkt cartridges that I had from Jumbo for the WC2009, I had to replace it with one of my own for the last certificates 

I am sure we can work something out for next year


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 25, 2009)

Ton said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > - Konstantinos didn't let me use my knockoff 6x6? (I understand)
> ...


I know, but the whole competition being a V-cubes promotion, I understand he doesn't like me using knockoffs, and thereby showing that I think the knockoffs are better than the V-cubes. So I used Arnaud's 6x6, next competition I will use my own again.


----------



## Kidstardust (Oct 25, 2009)

Did you know:
- Maarten uses his own Method at the Square 1?
- Rama cut his hair off
- Ron judges all my 3x3 solves
- It was chaotic, but everytime wonderful so see so many Cubers
- I did my PB at Square 1 after the Competition
- My second sub 1. 
- I bought a new 4x4 from Tobi.
- Tobi is now Nr. 2 in Germany on the 7x7
- I totally suck at big Cubes. Forget the Parity Algo, did on the 4x4 the Colours wrong. 
- I talk to the guy at the V-Cubes Stand and get some wonderfull informations....


----------



## Ton (Oct 25, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > trying-to-speedcube... said:
> ...



Still this 6x6 is allowed, Jumbo does not complain about the 3x3 clones. So next time you may use your own 6x6. Promotion or not, understandable or not, the WCA rules are clear, clones are allowed. We all support V-cube but in the past we changed the rules after many talks with Seventowns (license holder Rubik) to allow clones 3x3. Now clones are allowed , this mean also at the V-cube stand if we have competitions.


----------



## Raffael (Oct 26, 2009)

did you know that...

..once again, Essen has proven to be the most chaotic competition?
..it was very much fun anyway?
..in another hall, they were selling void cubes, mirror blocks and mastermorphixes for 6 € ?
..they were selling new original black V5's for 15 € and new original black V7's for 20 € ?
..they lowered thes prices to 12 € and 17 € on sunday?
..I broke my official PB times for 3x3 single and average, 3x3 OH single and 4x4 single?
..I still don't have an official 4x4 average because the time limit was 1:15.00?


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 26, 2009)

Essen is by far the most chaotic tournament of the year but I actually like that. It does require a lot of flexibility by the organisers and competitors but we made it work again

Just thinking about my Essen-experience makes my hands hurt 
From 9:45 to about 13:00 I was continuosuly scrambling at the V-Cube stand.
I realised that I had to do some "Jumbo" and some "V-Cube" official solves as well so I rushed to Jumbo and did a mixture of one-handed and 4x4x4 (while I solved OH someone scrambled 4x4x4 and vice versa). This was immediately followed by some 3x3x3 solving and then blindfolded. Blindfolded IS almost impossible to do with spectators actually bumping into competitors on rare occasions. Last year I used M&M (yellow bag with peanuts) as earplugs, this year I just focussed and finished my second solve in a decent time
After that I ran back to the V-Cube stand, did another mixture of 5x5x5. 6x6x6, 7x7x7 solves, heard I was in the final for 333blind, ran back there, solved both of them, ran back to finish some more V-Cubes.
And then I scrambled some more V-Cubes for the final

I am pretty proud to say that I only made 1 mistake on a 6x6x6 scramble during all that time and that was because some layers turned that weren't supposed to turn 

After a nice dinner with the Greeks I drove "home" (Nora's house, Eriks house, home) and really enjoyed that extra hour of sleep I get once a year.

There are rumors (well, I just started them) about a tournament in Athens in May. Hopefully this will become reality


----------



## KwS Pall (Nov 2, 2009)

Did you know?
- I have improved my best time on 4x4 by 7 senocds (to 50.27)
- I can scramble square-1 always with parity?
- I have new v6 core which is wonderful?
- I did 36.xx and 39.xx (that one with E perm) teamsolved?
- I found that 1 day of v-cubing can return the form from my v-cubing time?
- I have lost yellow v-cube t-shirt?
- As well as my hat?
- Teaching Hakan polish language was very fun?
- Violet guy is slow?
- Maarten Smit is slow at 6x6 and 7x7?
- I could have 2nd place on 7x7 if not popped 7 pieces?
- I could have 3rd place in 4x4 if the spectators were not standing next to me? (i should choose the place deep in the Jumbo stand)
- Violet guy's v5 has lockups?


----------



## Ton (Nov 2, 2009)

KwS Pall said:


> - I could have 3rd place in 4x4 if the spectators were not standing next to me? (i should choose the place deep in the Jumbo stand)



That's why we have WCA regulations, I had to give three competitors an extra attempt. Two because spectators interfered -standing like 30 cm close from the competitor-, and one when I made a mistake and hinder the competitor. 

Next time, please consult the WCA delegates to make a decision as we can not give everyone a perfect spot -in Essen- but we can give you a fair change.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 2, 2009)

KwS Pall said:


> Did you know?
> - I can scramble square-1 always with parity?


Grr...


KwS Pall said:


> - I have lost yellow v-cube t-shirt?


Hah, then don't trade with me!


KwS Pall said:


> - Maarten Smit is slow at 6x6 and 7x7?


Huh? I beat you at 7x7. 


KwS Pall said:


> - I could have 2nd place on 7x7 if not popped 7 pieces?


Lol. Same here, but only 1 piece. 7 times.


----------



## KwS Pall (Nov 3, 2009)

Ton said:


> KwS Pall said:
> 
> 
> > - I could have 3rd place in 4x4 if the spectators were not standing next to me? (i should choose the place deep in the Jumbo stand)
> ...



I asked Maria if I can get additional attempt (I asked her while solving, that's why i did that so long) but She had told me to go on. So I went on. I know that the conditions were bad, but in Poland that situation never happens (I mean the distance between competitor and spectators), but that's a water under the bridge


----------



## Shadet (Nov 3, 2009)

Did You know ? 

-While my 7x7x7 solve, there were people about 15-20 cm from, me, one of them poped the cube, the pieces fall on me, i get distracted, but i don't get extra solve ? Because i finish the solve :fp 
-If i stopped the timer after that , with unsolved cube, i may get extra solve ?
-I could also get DNF after that, which is killing death in Mean of 3 ?
-Because of that I don't get to the Finals ?
-I,m not slow ?


----------



## Crazycubemom (Nov 3, 2009)

@  Essen Open just like a Traditional market , but I always saying " ask Ton or Ron " if competitor want to ask something at *ALL competitions* . All I did just Judging and scramble 3x3x3 ,about your 4x4x4 *according to my memory *you had asked something and I told to you ask Ron ! and he gave you answer, the rest I can't remember.


----------



## KwS Pall (Nov 3, 2009)

as I said there's water under the bridge


----------



## Rama (Nov 3, 2009)

During the third solve of the 3x3x3 OH on the first round I got a 23.xx solve because halfway my F2L there was a small boy standing next to me and breathing on my right ELBOW!

I got my extra solve tough.


----------



## Ton (Nov 3, 2009)

Shadet said:


> Did You know ?
> 
> -While my 7x7x7 solve, there were people about 15-20 cm from, me, one of them poped the cube, the pieces fall on me, i get distracted, but i don't get extra solve ? Because i finish the solve :fp
> -If i stopped the timer after that , with unsolved cube, i may get extra solve ?
> ...



First make sure the judge get rid of the crowed in the first place, if you are clearly distracted, you should stop the solve.
Anyway you should ask ruling of a WCA delegate or the main judge.


----------



## KwS Pall (Nov 3, 2009)

Ton said:


> Shadet said:
> 
> 
> > Did You know ?
> ...



Here comes the question of DNF (He didn't knew that Delegate will give him additional attempt so Lukas continued his solve). The competitors were moved away after they popped the cube.
After the solve we went to You and asked about it. You said yes he has an additional attempt, then Ron van Bruchem said no.


----------



## Ton (Nov 3, 2009)

KwS Pall said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > Shadet said:
> ...



Well ...I learn quick... we should make sure who is the main judge in future for a specific event, in future I make sure on the schedule to show the main judge.....So you know who will make the judgement


----------

